# VSL Mir Pro. Anyone using it professionally?



## newcreation08 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi!
i used Vienna MirPro (Teldex Studio) for some time but somehow am not sure, if the sound is as clear and good, as when using just normal Reverbs with Room and Tail. It seems, MirPro is changing the sound of the instruments too much and makes the track a bit muddy.

Is anyone using the software on a professional basis?

Many thanks!


----------



## Dietz (Feb 25, 2019)

Well - I know that I won't count as an unbiased source, but I use MIR Pro day in, day out - for any kind of orchestral music (real recordings as well as virtual renditions) and overdubbed acoustic recordings in the jazz- and pop-domain. MIR-based productions won all kinds of awards, sold gold and platinum rewarded albums, and even the upcoming World-of-Hans-Zimmer live CD uses MIR to a considerable amount (which I know for sure because I mixed it  ).

BTW: Muddiness is mostly happening when there's too little attention payed to the low end of the wet signal. The RoomEQ is the place to fix this (a simple low-shelf EQ will do the trick most of the time).


----------



## newcreation08 (Feb 25, 2019)

Ok thanks, sounds interesting


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi newcreation08
There are many uses for the category "Reverbs". Sometimes you have to create depth, sometimes you have to place instruments spatially, sometimes you just have to add a bit of tail... So MIR has its advantages for certain tasks. Therefore the question is more in which situations you get good or best results with MIR. If you are using it: Although MIR does a lot of work for you, you have to know the tool very well (as with all other tools as well) in order to get the most out of it. Because you can adjust a lot of parameters, you can also set a lot wrong ...  One tip you got above from Dietz. Another tip is: In case of muddy results, reduce the "wet amount" to 25% - 30% of MIR. That often helps too. Or the other way round: "50% wet" is usually too much.

All the best
Beat


----------



## newcreation08 (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks for the reply, Beat! I usually take never more then those 25-30% of MIR. But even when you turn it down to 0%, the sound is quite different then when switching it off.
Anyway, i was just curious, if MIR is being used for professional productions ...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 27, 2019)

MirPro does a lot of stuff to simulate room placement. Look at the gui there are numerous parameters effecting the dry signal, which effect EQ of the instrument. Note the "character" control and there are different presets. It has its own wet/dry control also and there are on/off buttons for those paremeters.

Then you have the main microphone, which effects more the sound of the room...and it has its own wet/dry slider and of course all the different mics can effect the sound in myriad of ways, you can configure many different types of mics and mic array configurations to virtually alter the sound of the room, but if you have it set to 0%, then I would think that would not be part of the mud you feel that you are hearing.

Its not clear to me whether the room placement aspect of MirPro is ever adjustable from dry/wet, I always thought that was inserted 100%, but maybe the other dry/wet slider up above in the dry signal settings area does allow that to be adjusted?

The room placement is what happens when you move the icon of the instrument around on the virtual soundstage, and IR's are introduced to simulate all kinds of early reflections and EQ, etc..of course it will be coloring the sound...as any room would, and certainly the early reflections will not sound as pristinely clear as the totally dry unaltered sound of the instrument. That is not necessarily a bad thing or "mud", that is what happens to any instrument when you put it in a room and allow the room to effect the sound.

Play with the controls in MIRPro, it is definitely a marvel to work with, but I agree it can be overwhelming in terms of all the controls.


----------



## newcreation08 (Feb 27, 2019)

Wow! Thanks Dewdman42 for your detailed comment! I never was looking so deep into MIR. Will do it now with this new inspiration!!


----------



## Dietz (Feb 27, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Its not clear to me whether the room placement aspect of MirPro is ever adjustable from dry/wet, I always thought that was inserted 100%, but maybe the other dry/wet slider up above in the dry signal settings area does allow that to be adjusted?



You're right: Typically, MIR should be used as insert effect, not on an AUX-send.

The parameters' labels are indeed a bit misleading, sorry (my fault). "Dry" should be regarded as "direct signal component, readily positioned, but without any IR-related room sound". This is _not_ like bypassing the plug-in!

IOW: 100% direct signal will contain all (activated) processing, like Character, Air Absorption, Dry Signal Rotation, and of course all Ambisonics-related panning information derived from the Main and Secondary Microphone settings.

The Global Wet/Dry Offset is doing the same technically, but it affects all Icons on a MIR stage.

Kind regards,


----------

